# Tampi Tampi Tampi, reached 2000!



## frida-nc

She's there!!!!!
And there's a song for her, right?

  Tampique-e-ña poderosa,
  Leer tus hilos quisiera
  Leer tus hilos quisiera  
  Tampiqueña poderosa!

  Y decirte "nuestra diosa"...  


Your threads are ALWAYS worth waiting for.
Abrazos,
And apologies for the bad poetry.


----------



## romarsan

¡BEATRIZ PRECIOSIDAD!
¡Que maravilla tenerte por amiga!
Felicidades de corazón
Un dia de estos me haré el ánimo y te enviaré un PM, te lo prometo 
DOS MIL BESOS
Ya sabes que son medicinales ​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Tampiqueña:

Que gusto saludarte y felicitarte por estas 2000 participaciones, un placer tenerte entre nosotros y por esa manera tan especial de ayudar a otros.

¡ *Felicitaciones *! y  *Gracias*!

Fsabroso.


----------



## alexacohen

¿Tampi?
Pero, ¿Has llegado a DOS MIL y yo no me he enterado?
Como corres, preciosa, ¡qué barbaridad! 
Para un poquito y nos tomamos un five o'clock tea con muffins and cucumber sandwiches.

Muchos abrazotes y besotes,

Alexa


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Frida:* ¡Eres lo máximo!  ¡Qué detalle tan bonito! ¡Y con canción y todo! Me siento realmente "Salerosa" . Muchas gracias, me honra que empezaras este hilo para felicitarme porque siempre he admirado tu amabilidad, consideración y mesura. Te mando un abrazo y un beso con mucho cariño.

*Ro(s)alía:* ¡Guapísima! (Y mira que ahora tengo pruebas fotográficas que lo demuestran ) Eres un verdadero tesoro de este lugar y estoy muy orgullosa de que seamos amigas. Cuenta conmigo siempre ¡Besos y Abrazos!!!!

*Fsabroso:* ¡Hola mi gurú/mentor/maestro favorito!!! Gracias por tus palabras y por las flores tan bonitas. ¡Ah! Pero el placer es todo mío por tener la suerte de estar entre ustedes. ¡Te mando muchos abrazos! 

*Ale:* Lo que tú quieras, té, café, una copa de vino blanco, con tan buena compañía quién no lo iba a dejar todo para ir corriendo. Ya sabía que eras brillante pero ahora también sé que eres simpatiquísima. Te mando un "abrazote" como de costumbre .


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Tampi:*​ 
*Ay, qué suerte que volví porque encontré este hilo para *​ 
*decirte:*​ 
*¡¡¡¡¡QUE TE ADMIRO Y TE FELICITO POR TODO!!!!!!*​ 
*Con muchísimo cariño,*​ 

* regalito para el festejo.*

*Fernita. *​


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Fernita! Estoy muy contenta por haberte conocido aquí, eres una persona maravillosa (y tus sugerencias forman parte de todas mis traducciones ). ​ 
¡Abrazos y besos con todo mi cariño! 
Beatriz​ 
(A colores en honor a tí )​


----------



## polli

*Tampi!!!!*
*Felicitaciones por tus 2000*​Es verdad, no paras !!! y además resultaste una amiga de lo  más simpática y divertida. 
Es una suerte haberte conocido más en estos días
Besos
Paula


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Qué alegría ver a tantos amigos por aquí!  ​

_*Eva María (Queridísima):*_ Creo que debo haber dejado la impresión de que entré en un frenesí incontrolable jajajajaja  pero la intención era buena. Me encanta encontrarme contigo, tú lo sabes, y adoro pertenecer al Club de Lulú/Tobi  (como le dice Alberto). Muchos besotes y abrazotes.

*Jeromed:* ¡Gracias por la felicitación! Hemos coincidido algunas veces (lo recuerdo bien) y siempre me has parecido acertado, alegre y encantador. Seguiré leyendo con interés todas tus aportaciones. ¡Un abrazo! 

*Polli/Paulita/Paula:* ¡Muchas gracias! En muy poquito tiempo he pasado de respetarte a admirarte y a quererte. Hasta las situaciones más difíciles traen su dosis de cosas buenas y conocerte mejor fue una de ellas. ¡Besos y Abrazos! (Usé la palabra "dosis" en honor de nuestro querido foro de Medicina ).


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡¡¡TAMPIQUEÑA!!!*
*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*
*2,000 VALIOSÍSIMAS APORTACIONES, GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA, ME HAS SACADO DE MUCHÍSIMOS APUROS (ESOS DEDOS TUYOS, TAN RÁPIDOS COMO LA MARAVILLOSA MENTE QUE LOS ORQUESTA).*
*¡¡¡RECIBE UN CARIÑOSO ABRAZO DESDE ESTA TAN RUIDOSA CIUDAD HASTA AQUELLA HERMOSA TIERRA, LLENA DE PERSONAS TAN AGRADABLES...ESE OLOR A BRISA, TAN CERCA DEL MAAAAR!!!*​


----------



## alacant

Tampiqueña
 
My friends and I are very excited that you have reached 2,000 posts.
 
It has been a pleasure to meet you every time
 
Look forward to seeing a lot more of you,
 
Congratulations and big hugs, the beaky bird​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Uva-Q:* ¡Gracias por la felicitación paisana! Entre palmeras borrachas de sol a la orilla de la playa te mando un abrazo enorme para que llegue hasta tu ciudad, llena de lugares hermosos y personas tan cálidas como tú .

*Alacant:* ¡Muchas gracias, qué bonita foto tuya con tus amigas!  Espero que no te desanime el nuevo orden de las cosas y que sigamos contando con tu valiente y valiosa presencia por mucho tiempo más. Te mando un montón de abrazos alados con toda mi admiración


----------



## Jaén

Muchacha!!

Por "culpa" de *TU* cotorreo esta mañana, me fui a dormir son felicitarte 

Pero tampoco podía venir con las manos vacías! Así que aquí está mi contribución para esta bonita fiesta: *los pasteles*!! Tienen que ser varios, porque, conociendo a los amigos presentes, uno sólo no iba a dar ni pa'l  arranque!


Mil felicidades por tus dos mil valiosos aportes, y seguro que nos encontraremos por muchos miles más!!

Ya! Basta de plática!! Me tengo que ir a segur respondiendo posts. A la de 3!

1...
2...
3!

Bye.


----------



## loladamore

Definitivamente ya no estás _tam piqueña_; ¡ya estás entre los grandes de este foro!
De todos modos, ahí te va una pequeña muestra de mi afecto y admiración.

¡Muchas felicidades, Betty!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Albertito:* ¿Me estás felicitando o tirando pedradas? Según recuerdo los DOS estábamos "cotorreando" . En honor a nuestra amistad tomaré TODAS tus palabras como una afectuosa muestra del enorme cariño que sientes por mí (Jajajaja ). A las 3: 1... 2... 3 ¡Besos héroe del foro! 

_*Lolita/Lolis:*_ ¡Me encantaron el regalo y el mensajero!  Gracias por venir, la fiesta no estaría completa sin tí, todavía me río cuando me acuerdo de lo que te viene a la mente cuando ves "Tampi" en alguna parte . Espero que nos sigamos encontrando en este sistema de subforitos coloridos (bueno con nombres coloridos al menos ). ¡Muchos abrazos y besos! 

Betty


----------



## Kibramoa

*!!Pero vas que vuelas niña!!*
*Felicidades. *
*Sigue contagiándonos de tu buen humor.*
*Un abrazo,*
**​ 
P.D. A ratos te imagino usando una cuera tamaulipeca (traje típico regional de Taumaulipas). A veces disfrutando una apetitosa carnita a la Tampiqueña, pero siempre con cariño, comadrita.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Kibramoa said:


> *!!Pero vas que vuelas niña!!*
> *Felicidades. *
> *Sigue contagiándonos de tu buen humor.*
> *Un abrazo,*
> **​P.D. A ratos te imagino usando una cuera tamaulipeca (traje típico regional de Taumaulipas). A veces disfrutando una apetitosa carnita a la Tampiqueña, pero siempre con cariño, comadrita.


 
Jajajaja ¿Qué comes que adivinas comadrita? La cuera me la quito nada más para bañarme y en mi casa sólo se escucha esta melodía todo el día . 

En mi mesa siempre habrá un lugar para tí y carne asada a la tampiqueña esperándote . 

¡Un abrazote muy norteño! ¡Ajúa!

Beatriz

Eres una verdadera genio para los links, siempre me "apantallas". Bueno también me impresionas con tus posts pero eso ya lo sabes . 
Me siento la hija perdida de Eulalio González "El Piporro" Jajajajaja (No era de Tamaulipas pero es el personaje norteño por excelencia)


----------



## Moritzchen

Nena, ya para con el café. Te acabamos de felicitar por mil hace media hora y ya estás por acá! Bueno, yo traje esto a la fiestita para ayudar con los pasteles de Jaén. Un beso niña!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Nena, ya para con el café. Te acabamos de felicitar por mil hace media hora y ya estás por acá! Bueno, yo traje esto a la fiestita para ayudar con los pasteles de Jaén. Un beso niña!


 
¡Moritz, amigo del alma! ¡Hacías falta para animar la fiesta! Con tu regalo ya podemos empezar en grande  y también le entraremos con singular entusiasmo a los pasteles de Alberto .

¡Besos!

Beatriz/Betty/Tampi (pa' los cuates)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Betty!

Felicitaciones por los 2k, te deseo lo mejor en estos nuevos mil aportes, que se que vendrán muy prontito...  Un fuerte abrazo y ¡dale siempre para adelante!

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Hola Betty/Tampi!*

*¿Si traigo algo puedo entrar? *
*Pensé no venir con mis floreros (que es lo que significa anthodocheio) y la verdad trajera algo para todos pero me quedé con **esto**, a no ser que a los chicos les gustaría tomar una de **estas**. *

Mira que esto podría haberlo dicho yo: "_Antes yo era indecisa, ahora ... no sé_". ¡Me hace tanta gracia! Si eres así de verdad, sepa que no estás sola..

*Esto **pa' brindar,*

*¡Felicitaciones!*

*Cristina*


----------



## Tampiqueña

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Betty!
> 
> Felicitaciones por los 2k, te deseo lo mejor en estos nuevos mil aportes, que se que vendrán muy prontito...  Un fuerte abrazo y ¡dale siempre para adelante!
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> *Erasmo.*


 
¡Hola Erasmo! ¡Qué gusto verte! Muchas gracias por darte una vuelta para felicitarme, eres un pilar del foro de Medicina y una excelente persona. 

Trataré de ir avanzando, no será difícil porque los tengo a todos ustedes como modelos a seguir. 

¡Un abrazote! 

Beatriz/Betty/Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

anthodocheio said:


> *¡Hola Betty/Tampi!*
> 
> *¿Si traigo algo puedo entrar? *
> *Pensé no venir con mis floreros (que es lo que significa anthodocheio) y la verdad trajera algo para todos pero me quedé con **esto**, a no ser que a los chicos les gustaría tomar una de **estas**. *
> 
> Mira que esto podría haberlo dicho yo: "_Antes yo era indecisa, ahora ... no sé_". ¡Me causa tanta gracía! Si eres así de verdad, sepa que no estás sola..
> 
> *Esto **pa' brindar,*
> 
> *¡Felicitaciones!*
> 
> *Cristina*


 
¡Bienvenida Cristy! El regalo no es obligatorio  y los indecisos tienen preferencia en la puerta (si se deciden a entrar ). 

Vamos descorchando el vino y haciéndole los honores al postre.

¡Qué bonito nombre tienes! Te llamas igual que mi mamá y mi sobrina favorita .

¡Muchas gracias por la felicitación!

Un abrazo,

Betty/Tampi

Nota: Sí soy así de verdad (bueno eso creo, aunque quizá no, ¿o sí?)


----------



## Tezzaluna

Tampi Dearest,

Congratulations on your 2000th postiversary. I see you have received fireworks, flowers, cake and drinks for your party.

For those who like the dawn to find them "de fiesta en casa ajena", I brought a little something.

for the morning


Besos, y 2000 felicidades, guapa.

Tezza


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡¡MIL FELICIDADES TAMPI!!*

*No hay nada que puedo decirte... todos te han dicho lo que quise decirte  *

*De todos modos, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS por toda la ayuda que nos ofreces, y FELICIDADES DE NUEVO.*

*Un abrazo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Tezzaluna said:


> Tampi Dearest,
> 
> Congratulation on your 2000th postiversary. I see you have received fireworks, flowers, cake and drinks for your party.
> 
> For those who like the dawn to find them "de fiesta en casa ajena", I brought a little something.
> for the morning
> Besos, y 2000 felicidades, guapa.
> 
> Tezza


 
¡Isa! ¡Querida amiga! Qué bueno que llegas, tenemos de todo: flores, fuegos artificiales, comida rica, bebida y gracias a tí un remedio para los fiesteros. 

Además con eso de que también tenemos tu "pachanga" y la de Eva María, vamos a necesitar refuerzos para mantener el ritmo .

¡Un besote!

Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡¡MIL FELICIDADES TAMPI!!*
> 
> *No hay nada que puedo decirte... todos te han dicho lo que quise decirte  *
> 
> *De todos modos, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS por toda la ayuda que nos ofreces, y FELICIDADES DE NUEVO.*
> 
> *Un abrazo,*
> *Cristina*


 
¡Hola Cristina/Cristy! 

¡Muchas gracias ! Es tanta la ayuda que recibo de todos ustedes que lo menos que puedo hacer es tratar de corresponder siempre que me es posible. 

No te preocupes, las palabras no son muy importantes, el hecho de que vinieras a felicitarme me alegra mucho .

¡Un abrazo!

Tampi


----------



## Eugin

¡Qué horror!! ¡Llegar tan tarde a la fiesta de mi tocaya y colega!!! 

Qué descortesía la mía... Espero me sepas disculpar, querida Eugenia (para mí, ese es tu primer nombre...), pero tarde pero seguro, quería dejarte mis felicitaciones con toda admiración por todo lo que das en este foro, y no sólo de inteligencia en tus posts, sino que además de cordialidad, simpatía, amistad y buena onda siempre. Me encanta encontrarme contigo por aquí.

Traje ésto para la fiesta, ¡por si alguien se había quedado con sed !!! 
A seguir festejando tremendo acontecimiento de tremenda forera, para nada "pequeña" !!! 

 ¡Por muchos otros 2.000 más, querida BeaEuge!!!  ¡Un abrazo fuerte, fuerte!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Eugin said:


> ¡Qué horror!! ¡Llegar tan tarde a la fiesta de mi tocaya y colega!!!
> 
> Qué descortesía la mía... Espero me sepas disculpar, querida Eugenia (para mí, ese es tu primer nombre...), pero tarde pero seguro, quería dejarte mis felicitaciones con toda admiración por todo lo que das en este foro, y no sólo de inteligencia en tus posts, sino que además de cordialidad, simpatía, amistad y buena onda siempre. Me encanta encontrarme contigo por aquí.
> 
> Traje ésto para la fiesta, ¡por si alguien se había quedado con sed!!!
> A seguir festejando tremendo acontecimiento de tremenda forera, para nada "pequeña" !!!
> 
> ¡Por muchos otros 2.000 más, querida BeaEuge!!!  ¡Un abrazo fuerte, fuerte!!!


 
¡Tocayita! ¡Qué tarde ni que nada!  Llegas muy a tiempo, no sabes lo contenta y agradecida que estoy por tus palabras (aunque no las merezco ). Quisiera ser elocuente para poder expresar lo orgullosa que me siento por formar parte de un grupo de personas tan increíbles y maravillosas como ustedes. 

¡Eres y serás siempre mi tocaya preferida!

¡Te mando un abrazo con muchísimo cariño! 

B. Eugenia 

Nota: Brindemos por los amigos (hay que estrenar tu regalo antes de que se nos adelanten los demás) .


----------

